# Why Sig over Glock?



## GCBHM

I am a Sig lover. I have loved them ever since I owned and shot my first P226. Last year I purchased the P226 MK25, and LOVED it, but I also wanted to give the new Glock 17 Gen 4 a whirl. I've owned several Glocks over the years, but went away from them b/c the grip was just a little too uncomfortable compared to the P226. Although the 17 is a little better for conceal carry (I carry the G19 now), I felt the Sig fit me better and I am as accurate with it as with the Glock. Moreso at the time. However, when working with the G17 Gen 4 (it has a narrower grip which fits my hand perfectly) I noticed I was able to shoot very quickly and accurately. I was very impressed with the pistol. When I picked the MK25 back up to shoot, I started short stroking the trigger trying to shoot it as quickly I as could the G17. It took me a few minutes to figure this out, and once I did I was really disappointed b/c I love the MK25. So I began trying to get back to where I could shoot it without SSing the trigger. Alass, to no avail. When I picked the Glock back up, smooth, quick, accurate shots with no SSing. I traded the Sig. It seemed to me the Glock was my new pistol, and it is why I have two today. But I love the Sig P226 MK25. Why do you choose Sig? Would you go to the Glock under the conditions I've described? If not, what would you do?


----------



## SouthernBoy

I admire the Sig Sauer line a lot but the ones I have handled have all had a higher bore axis than I like. And I do not care for DA pistols for carry or HD use. Yes I know that Sig makes DAO pistols but it's that bore axis thing that gets me.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> I admire the Sig Sauer line a lot but the ones I have handled have all had a higher bore axis than I like. And I do not care for DA pistols for carry or HD use. Yes I know that Sig makes DAO pistols but it's that bore axis thing that gets me.


That is true, the bore axis is very high on the Sig line. All of them that I've seen, and I've owned several. I have become quite accustomed to the constant DA action of the Glock, and similar other models as well. My wife really likes her Shield, and I have to admit it is a fine little pistol.


----------



## shaolin

I love Sig Sauer because they work and are very accurate for me to shoot. Nothing wrong with a Glock heck I own 8 of them. I can't wait to get my hands on Sigs 320 1st striker fire pistol.


----------



## GCBHM

It really is hard to go wrong with either really. I find it is all preference. I'd like to see the 320 myself.


----------



## pic

shaolin said:


> I love Sig Sauer because they work and are very accurate for me to shoot. Nothing wrong with a Glock heck I own 8 of them. I can't wait to get my hands on Sigs 320 1st striker fire pistol.


Yes , exactly , looking forward to the new arrival


----------



## drafter

Had 6 or 7 Glocks, they're all gone. Just didn't fit my hand and some actually hurt to shoot, including my G17 that I really liked. Sold them all. Still like the G26, but the Sig P938 is SO much more comfortable to me to shoot, not to mention so much easier to conceal that I'd never own another G26, even tho' I liked it real well. Not bad mouthing Glock, they have a GREAT following, just prefer Sig a hundred times over compared to them.


----------



## pic

We really shouldn't compare sigs to glock anyway. 
It's like comparing snap-on, craftsmen , crescent',,,,,,, to a harbor freight , black n decker, toy r us. IMO


----------



## drafter

pic said:


> We really shouldn't compare sigs to glock anyway.
> It's like comparing snap-on, craftsmen , crescent',,,,,,, to a harbor freight , black n decker, toy r us. IMO


Very true. For the most part a metal gun vs. tupperware. Sorry Glock fans. I do own a very nice tupperware Sig P2022 FDE in addition to the real Sig's.
All guns are fun , as long as they are dependable !!!!!!!
I've got a Beretta CX4 Storm 9mm carbine that is a frickin' BLAST to shoot !!!


----------



## srommes

I have 5 Glocks and 4 Sigs. Love them both and they are the only brands of guns I own.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> That is true, the bore axis is very high on the Sig line. All of them that I've seen, and I've owned several. I have become quite accustomed to the constant DA action of the Glock, and similar other models as well. My wife really likes her Shield, and I have to admit it is a fine little pistol.


The Glock is actually a DAO (Double Action Only) design which makes use of a two-stage trigger.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> The Glock is actually a DAO (Double Action Only) design which makes use of a two-stage trigger.


I know...that's why I said the "constant" DA...realizing that DA action is a double statement, but still...;-)


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> We really shouldn't compare sigs to glock anyway.
> It's like comparing snap-on, craftsmen , crescent',,,,,,, to a harbor freight , black n decker, toy r us. IMO


Except that they're both pistols that go BANG. I do have to admit I find it rather amusing how people denigrate the "plastic" gun when every gun manufacturer now produces a "plastic" gun chasing Glock as hard as they can. There is a reason for that, btw.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I'm not a gun snob or a diehard fanboy of any gun manufacturer. I look for certain features and characteristics in the guns I buy, and I always consider reliability as the top criteria in a defensive firearm. Glocks have served me very well for years as have some other guns I have owned... and do own. I do carry a Glock as my primary sidearm on a daily basis most always (one of my gen3 G23's). I do switch up on occasion when I deem it to be in my better interests due to some place or time where I see this appropriate. And I have a number of handguns in my carry stable from which to choose to do this. Very recently, I have been carrying my M&P 9c because of a partial knee replacement early in March. That gun is a little lighter and smaller than my gen3 G23 so it served its purpose quite nicely.

This stuff is always changing so what is great today may take a back seat to a new product next year or a few years from now. It's good to have some choices but there are a few common things my carry guns must have because of how I train. DAO triggers. Trigger pull weights of around 5 pounds, plus or minus a few ounces. A similar feeling to the trigger. Similar pointability and handling characteristics. I don't want very much difference between my carry guns which fit as potential primary pieces. There are a couple of exceptions to this.... one being my Ruger LCP. But in general, I like some commonality in my carry guns.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> Except that they're both pistols that go BANG. I do have to admit I find it rather amusing how people denigrate the "plastic" gun when every gun manufacturer now produces a "plastic" gun chasing Glock as hard as they can. There is a reason for that, btw.


Yes there is. It's called market demand. And thank God for that. I tend to think that people who like to denigrate the "plastic fantastics" out there, the really good ones, are missing something. These guns have proven track records and do a lot of good things with very little bad in the mix. The guns I like to carry the most are selections from my Glock collection and from my M&P collection. I do have some steel framed guns and several are in my carry stable. But they tend to serve special, or unique, purposes wheres my Glocks and M&P's remain my primary choices.

I have absolutely nothing against Sig, other than what I wrote above, and believe their products to be among the best in the industry. And while I do own several 1911's, I won't carry one. They are range toys, not carry pieces for me. Same from my revolvers. I used to hunt with one of them. But I wouldn't carry them for self defense. I used to carry one for SD years ago, but better products have come along for my purposes.

To each his own and that is exactly how it should be.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> Yes there is. It's called market demand. And thank God for that. I tend to think that people who like to denigrate the "plastic fantastics" out there, the really good ones, are missing something. These guns have proven track records and do a lot of good things with very little bad in the mix. The guns I like to carry the most are selections from my Glock collection and from my M&P collection. I do have some steel framed guns and several are in my carry stable. But they tend to serve special, or unique, purposes wheres my Glocks and M&P's remain my primary choices.


I couldn't agree more! Market demand is a beautiful thing, especially in the gun market. Excellent way of putting the use with regard to special needs vs primary choices. I was telling a buddy just yesterday that if I had to take a pistol into a field combat (i.e. military field combat), I would choose the P226 over the Glock. I just think it is better suited for those conditions, not that I would turn a Glock away. I think the fact that the Navy SEALs and British SAS use the P226 speaks for itself. The P226 is an outstanding SERVICE weapon, but for EDC personal defense scenarios, I choose Glock for a few reasons. Smaller profile makes it easier to conceal. Plastic makes it lighter, which is preferred. Low maintenance (especially for Glocks) which makes it a forgiving pistol when it hasn't been cleaned as often as other pistols require. I think the M&Ps are excellent pistols as well. I've owned the MP9, MP45 and now own the MP Shield. When I am able to build my arsenal, I will own several. I'm particularly fond of the MP45 especially with some of the aftermarket triggers available. I'll also have a few Sigs as I love the P226, P229 and the P220. All are great weapons and I knock none at all. You just can't beat a Glock 19 for an EDC pistol. That isn't to say there are no other pistols that are not as good, the Sig M11-A1 being one, but for me, the slim design, low bore axis, capacity, reliability, safety, proven track record of performance, plus when compared to the Sig M11-A1 at $800+ vs the Glock 19 Gen 4 with night sites at $529 (blue label)...hard to beat. Sigs are premium weapons for professionals. But so are Glocks and a number of other "plastic" guns.


----------



## GCBHM

drafter said:


> Had 6 or 7 Glocks, they're all gone. Just didn't fit my hand and some actually hurt to shoot, including my G17 that I really liked. Sold them all. Still like the G26, but the Sig P938 is SO much more comfortable to me to shoot, not to mention so much easier to conceal that I'd never own another G26, even tho' I liked it real well. Not bad mouthing Glock, they have a GREAT following, just prefer Sig a hundred times over compared to them.


Yeah, that was me with the previous generation Glocks. Some of them hurt (the .40 cal weapons) but even the G17, which is a really smooth shooting pistol, just didn't fit me that well. Then when I got my hands on the Gen 4 I was like whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...I had to buy one, and as you read above, the rest is history.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Deleted by poster due to duplication.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> I couldn't agree more! Market demand is a beautiful thing, especially in the gun market. Excellent way of putting the use with regard to special needs vs primary choices. I was telling a buddy just yesterday that if I had to take a pistol into a field combat (i.e. military field combat), I would choose the P226 over the Glock. I just think it is better suited for those conditions, not that I would turn a Glock away. I think the fact that the Navy SEALs and British SAS use the P226 speaks for itself. The P226 is an outstanding SERVICE weapon, but for EDC personal defense scenarios, I choose Glock for a few reasons. Smaller profile makes it easier to conceal. Plastic makes it lighter, which is preferred. Low maintenance (especially for Glocks) which makes it a forgiving pistol when it hasn't been cleaned as often as other pistols require. I think the M&Ps are excellent pistols as well. I've owned the MP9, MP45 and now own the MP Shield. When I am able to build my arsenal, I will own several. I'm particularly fond of the MP45 especially with some of the aftermarket triggers available. I'll also have a few Sigs as I love the P226, P229 and the P220. All are great weapons and I knock none at all. You just can't beat a Glock 19 for an EDC pistol. That isn't to say there are no other pistols that are not as good, the Sig M11-A1 being one, but for me, the slim design, low bore axis, capacity, reliability, safety, proven track record of performance, plus when compared to the Sig M11-A1 at $800+ vs the Glock 19 Gen 4 with night sites at $529 (blue label)...hard to beat. Sigs are premium weapons for professionals. But so are Glocks and a number of other "plastic" guns.


You'd love my M&P 45 full size with the 4" barrel. I have the Apex DCAEK installed in it but with the factory OEM trigger spring. This setup returns a pull weight of just a few ounces under 5 pounds with a very crisp, almost 1911-like, break.

Nice write up. Were I to be of a wont to carry one of my own sidearms into a combat situation, I'd probably go with either my G22 or G17 (both are gen4's with my personal mods done them). Both are great shooters and since concealing them is not a factor in combat, their capacity would be primary as well as their utility and handling features. Next up would probably be either my M&P 9 Pro Series or my M&P 40, both with the 4.25" barrel.

The beauty of the current market is that there are so many really great handguns from which to choose. Hard to imagine someone not finding something that the really like and that will serve them well.


----------



## Tip

Simple, have shot several models of Glock at various times - never found one that was particularly comfortable or that I shot particularly well.
Have shot several Sig models at various times - can't say I've ever really encountered one that was NOT comfortable and shoot them all very well - pretty much equally so.
Glock makes a fine gun - just not for me.
YMMV


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> You'd love my M&P 45 full size with the 4" barrel. I have the Apex DCAEK installed in it but with the factory OEM trigger spring. This setup returns a pull weight of just a few ounces under 5 pounds with a very crisp, almost 1911-like, break.
> 
> Nice write up. Were I to be of a wont to carry one of my own sidearms into a combat situation, I'd probably go with either my G22 or G17 (both are gen4's with my personal mods done them). Both are great shooters and since concealing them is not a factor in combat, their capacity would be primary as well as their utility and handling features. Next up would probably be either my M&P 9 Pro Series or my M&P 40, both with the 4.25" barrel.
> 
> The beauty of the current market is that there are so many really great handguns from which to choose. Hard to imagine someone not finding something that the really like and that will serve them well.


Agreed! The M&P 45 I had also had a similar setup, and you're right, the pull weight was so smooth...I really don't think I've fired a pistold that smooth before. I like so many different types...I think I could make nearly anything work. I just have my preferences I guess...as do we all.


----------



## GCBHM

Tip said:


> Simple, have shot several models of Glock at various times - never found one that was particularly comfortable or that I shot particularly well.
> Have shot several Sig models at various times - can't say I've ever really encountered one that was NOT comfortable and shoot them all very well - pretty much equally so.
> Glock makes a fine gun - just not for me.
> YMMV


Well said...


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> You'd love my M&P 45 full size with the 4" barrel. I have the Apex DCAEK installed in it but with the factory OEM trigger spring. This setup returns a pull weight of just a few ounces under 5 pounds with a very crisp, almost 1911-like, break.
> 
> Nice write up. Were I to be of a wont to carry one of my own sidearms into a combat situation, I'd probably go with either my G22 or G17 (*both are gen4's with my personal mods done them*). Both are great shooters and since concealing them is not a factor in combat, their capacity would be primary as well as their utility and handling features. Next up would probably be either my M&P 9 Pro Series or my M&P 40, both with the 4.25" barrel.
> 
> The beauty of the current market is that there are so many really great handguns from which to choose. Hard to imagine someone not finding something that the really like and that will serve them well.


What are your personal mods, btw?


----------



## abq87120

I just got my first Sig, a 1911 Stainless. Great gun and I love it. But my Glock G23 EDC doesn't have to worry about being replaced, lol.

Dan in ABQ


----------



## GCBHM

abq87120 said:


> I just got my first Sig, a 1911 Stainless. Great gun and I love it. But my Glock G23 EDC doesn't have to worry about being replaced, lol.
> 
> Dan in ABQ


LOL!!! Well done! I'd like to shoot one of the Sig 1911s. I should just go on to the range and rent one. It is awfully hard to beat the 1911.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> What are your personal mods, btw?


I have three gen4 Glocks: a G17, a G21, and a G22. I have made modifications to all of them in some form or another. The G22 and G17 received Trijicon night sights (GL01), a thorough polishing of all internal contacting metal parts, and a 6 pound trigger spring. The G22 still has its OEM "dot" connector installed. The G17 got a 3.5 Glock connector and a gen3 trigger bar assembly. The G21 received a 6 pound trigger spring and a 3.5 connector with the requisite polishing job.

I have certain preferences in my guns and Glocks are no different. All of these are fine shooters and very reliable. The G17 took the most modding to get a good trigger (note the use of a gen3 trigger bar). But it comes in at 4 pounds 9 ounces now. The G22 comes in at 5 pounds 7 ounces but actually feels less than that. It has an excellent break for a Glock so that is probably why.

All of my other Glocks, and my M&P's, have received modifications. My new M&P is a 9c and its trigger right out of the box was ridiculous at 9 pounds 8 ounces! That HAD to go for a carry gun, not to mention an range toy. I installed an Apex DCAEK and kept the stock OEM trigger in place. The pull now comes in at 5 1/2 pounds with a very crisp break.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> Agreed! The M&P 45 I had also had a similar setup, and you're right, the pull weight was so smooth...I really don't think I've fired a pistold that smooth before. I like so many different types...I think I could make nearly anything work. *I just have my preferences I guess...as do we all.*


Yes sir and that's what makes it so interesting. My M&P 9 Pro Series is completely stock, except for the Apex USB (Ultimate Safety Block) I installed. Very smooth trigger and just a joy to shoot. It has over 4,000 rounds through it.


----------



## pic

The glock has it's place, lighter to carry, cheaper in cost.
Like comparing king crab to snow crab.,lol.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> I have three gen4 Glocks: a G17, a G21, and a G22. I have made modifications to all of them in some form or another. The G22 and G17 received Trijicon night sights (GL01), a thorough polishing of all internal contacting metal parts, and a 6 pound trigger spring. The G22 still has its OEM "dot" connector installed. The G17 got a 3.5 Glock connector and a gen3 trigger bar assembly. The G21 received a 6 pound trigger spring and a 3.5 connector with the requisite polishing job.
> 
> I have certain preferences in my guns and Glocks are no different. All of these are fine shooters and very reliable. The G17 took the most modding to get a good trigger (note the use of a gen3 trigger bar). But it comes in at 4 pounds 9 ounces now. The G22 comes in at 5 pounds 7 ounces but actually feels less than that. It has an excellent break for a Glock so that is probably why.
> 
> All of my other Glocks, and my M&P's, have received modifications. My new M&P is a 9c and its trigger right out of the box was ridiculous at 9 pounds 8 ounces! That HAD to go for a carry gun, not to mention an range toy. I installed an Apex DCAEK and kept the stock OEM trigger in place. The pull now comes in at 5 1/2 pounds with a very crisp break.


Thanks for the info! I've toyed with the idea of making some modifications to my Glocks. My 19 came with factory night sights, but I want to install them on my 17 also. The trigger pull is ok with me, but I would like to see how a lesser pull weight would work. I like the 22, but I've decided to just stay away from .40 altogether opting for the 9 and .45 only b/c I just get better shot placement with those calibers. I'm best with the 9, but pretty close to it with .45. I believe the .40 is a great round, just a tad too snappy for me. It took me a while to come to that realization though. For years I was a diehard .40 cal man, scoffing the 9mm. But once I began working on true personal defense shooting tactics I leaned that I'm more accurate with the 9mm, and with the technologies in ammo today, you really do not NEED anything more than a 9. Of course, that isn't to say anything more should not be used, but only as a preference in my opinion. I'm on a quest to stock my arsenal (pistol, rifle, shotgun) just for personal desires, but as it is I have the 17, 19 and the M&P15 Sport for my home defense. I'm eyeing the Beretta 1301 tactical shotgun now, but may just get the ever reliable and inexpensive Mossberg 500 tac. I actually had that in hand until my step-son made me aware of the MP15 Sport for $650. If you have not gotten your hands on one, I highly recommend it. I think it is rated the best AR for the money, hands down. I love the Gen4 21 and 41. The 41 is a joy to shoot, and with the right mods could be the perfect combat pistol. But I also love the M&P series pistols. Man...so many to get, so little time!


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> The glock has it's place, lighter to carry, cheaper in cost.
> Like comparing king crab to snow crab.,lol.


I agree. I do think Sigs are maybe considered to be a step above Glocks, but I really believe it is all perception. I love Sig. I think the P226 is probably the best combat pistol ever made, but it isn't as conducive for EDC as say the Glock 19 is. I believe both are fine pistols worthy of respect. ;-)


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> I agree. I do think Sigs are maybe considered to be a step above Glocks, but I really believe it is all perception. I love Sig. I think the P226 is probably the best combat pistol ever made, but it isn't as conducive for EDC as say the Glock 19 is. I believe both are fine pistols worthy of respect. ;-)


I have a few high quality guns, no Sigs, but I have to say this. If my Kimber Custom, a Sig, and my primary carry gen3 G23 were next to each other on a table as I was leaving the house, you can be it would be the G23 that would be riding my hip when I exited. The thing just shoots. No excuses, nothing pretty... it just shoots.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> Thanks for the info! I've toyed with the idea of making some modifications to my Glocks. My 19 came with factory night sights, but I want to install them on my 17 also. The trigger pull is ok with me, but I would like to see how a lesser pull weight would work. I like the 22, but I've decided to just stay away from .40 altogether opting for the 9 and .45 only b/c I just get better shot placement with those calibers. I'm best with the 9, but pretty close to it with .45. I believe the .40 is a great round, just a tad too snappy for me. It took me a while to come to that realization though. For years I was a diehard .40 cal man, scoffing the 9mm. But once I began working on true personal defense shooting tactics I leaned that I'm more accurate with the 9mm, and with the technologies in ammo today, you really do not NEED anything more than a 9. Of course, that isn't to say anything more should not be used, but only as a preference in my opinion. I'm on a quest to stock my arsenal (pistol, rifle, shotgun) just for personal desires, but as it is I have the 17, 19 and the M&P15 Sport for my home defense. I'm eyeing the Beretta 1301 tactical shotgun now, but may just get the ever reliable and inexpensive Mossberg 500 tac. I actually had that in hand until my step-son made me aware of the MP15 Sport for $650. If you have not gotten your hands on one, I highly recommend it. I think it is rated the best AR for the money, hands down. I love the Gen4 21 and 41. The 41 is a joy to shoot, and with the right mods could be the perfect combat pistol. But I also love the M&P series pistols. Man...so many to get, so little time!


I like the .40S&W and have five guns chambered in that caliber (I think that's right). My gen4 G22, bought new last spring, is a real gem and a pleasure to shoot.

Now about that M&P 15 Sport... I bought mine a little over two years ago. It is my favorite AR and I absolutely love it. I installed a Magpul handguard and vertical grip, but the best mod was this. A Geissele SSA 2-stage trigger. You have to consider putting this trigger in your M&P 15 Sport. It turns this little AR into what it was really meant to be. Not cheap but then, good things rarely are. It is definitely worth it.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> I like the .40S&W and have five guns chambered in that caliber (I think that's right). My gen4 G22, bought new last spring, is a real gem and a pleasure to shoot.
> 
> Now about that M&P 15 Sport... I bought mine a little over two years ago. It is my favorite AR and I absolutely love it. I installed a Magpul handguard and vertical grip, but the best mod was this. A Geissele SSA 2-stage trigger. You have to consider putting this trigger in your M&P 15 Sport. It turns this little AR into what it was really meant to be. Not cheap but then, good things rarely are. It is definitely worth it.


I will definitely give that a serious look see...thanks again! They really are dandy little rifles. I think the best .40 platform for me is the Sig P229. IDK, for some reason, it just works better for me, but the Glock 22 is a fine weapon. I carried the G27 for years, and was proficient with it, but after a plethora of other pistols, I've eventually come back to rest on the Gen4 19 for EDC.


----------



## Gator

I feel there is just no way be it Sig ,Colt, Kimber ect ect you can not put them in the same class as the new high cap guns.
You can paint an old truck as much as you wont it's still just an old truck. And trying to run it on the exspess way might get you killed.
I have had Glocks, HD's, ect and NOW Just a Sig P226R Tack ops. It's just the only gun that works for me!


----------



## spcfowler18

There are many reasons to like one pistol over another. The reason I own a sig and not a glock is a little different than most people. I like the extra safety of being able to put my thumb on the hammer when holstering and the heavier DA trigger pull. My current company lets us carry any gun we want after they approve it. I like the extra safety it gives the user in high stress situations. I actually had the fact that my sig is hammer fired save my life. I'm a security guard and I was assaulted about six months ago. 

I was confronting a burglar and his partner clubbed me from behind. While I was dazed, the first burglar managed to get my sig out of my level 3 holster. He pointed my gun at me and I reached out and grabbed the gun pulling into my chest with my ring finger behind the hammer. The guy tried pulling the trigger, but he couldn't. He pulled the trigger so hard he bent the trigger bar. I managed to knock him out with two elbow strikes and a punch then peppered sprayed the suspect behind me and cuffed them for the cops. If I had been carrying a striker fired gun, I would probably be dead and a criminal would have my gun to hurt others.


----------



## denner

Unless you go with a polymer framed Sig, a Glock is substantially lighter to carry around all day, if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## spcfowler18

Even my polymer sig is 30 oz thats half a pound heavier than a glock.


----------



## GCBHM

spcfowler18 said:


> Even my polymer sig is 30 oz thats half a pound heavier than a glock.


So what is your point? That you prefer heavier pistols? From what you described, you carry your Sig as a service pistol, not a CCW. Do you carry that P226R concealed as well? There is no doubting the Sig is a fine weapon.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> I have a few high quality guns, no Sigs, but I have to say this. If my Kimber Custom, a Sig, and my primary carry gen3 G23 were next to each other on a table as I was leaving the house, you can be it would be the G23 that would be riding my hip when I exited. The thing just shoots. No excuses, nothing pretty... it just shoots.


That is pretty much why my Glock 19 is on me. BTW, I shot the M&P 45 4" and it was nice. I can only imagine how much nicer with the mods you made. It is slightly larger than the 19, as you said, but I do believe it could be easily concealed.


----------



## spcfowler18

GCBHM said:


> So what is your point? That you prefer heavier pistols? From what you described, you carry your Sig as a service pistol, not a CCW. Do you carry that P226R concealed as well? There is no doubting the Sig is a fine weapon.


It's an sp2022, and I do carry it concealed. I just didn't want the OP to think a polymer sig would be lighter than a glock. To the best of my knowledge the lightest Sig is the P250 subcompact weighing 24.4 oz which is more than an glock 17 and 22.4 oz. I just wanted to point out that for all the things I love about sigs (DA/SA, comfortable grip, good sights, Super reliable), glocks are still slimmer and lighter. It's all about what features you like, I would be as surprised to have a malfunction with a Sig as a glock so it's up to you to decide what you want.


----------



## GCBHM

spcfowler18 said:


> It's an sp2022, and I do carry it concealed. I just didn't want the OP to think a polymer sig would be lighter than a glock. To the best of my knowledge the lightest Sig is the P250 subcompact weighing 24.4 oz which is more than an glock 17 and 22.4 oz. I just wanted to point out that for all the things I love about sigs (DA/SA, comfortable grip, good sights, Super reliable), glocks are still slimmer and lighter. It's all about what features you like, I would be as surprised to have a malfunction with a Sig as a glock so it's up to you to decide what you want.


Understood. I've carried Sigs concealed from the P220, P226 (9mm and .40), P229, and the P245, but I agree none of them are as light as the Glock. No question both are fine pistols worthy of respect. For me, wrt EDC, the Glock can't be beat. On the issue of personal preference, plenty are equal to the task, but I don't think anything available can "beat" the Glock.


----------



## spcfowler18

I will agree that Glocks are great pistols, and I don't think that there are any pistols that *BEAT* a Glock. There are however, many pistols today that are on par with Glocks. The fact that Glock is a 25 year old design and American companies have only recently caught up says a lot about the Glock. I will say that I don't like glocks personally, but that is me not the pistol. The one area I have always found Glock to be lacking was adaptability, if it doesn't work for you, you have to adjust to it. That is starting to change. The Gen 4 has interchangeable back straps. How knows in the future glock may start to make different style pistols with different slide shapes, in stainless, different grip angles... I love my CZ and my sig, but I will always be greatfull of Gaston Glock for causing the revolution that lead to the fantastic variety of pistols on the market today. Who knows if glocks starts offering a little more variety I may find myself caring one one day.


----------



## zeke4351

The Glock is the least "idiot proof" gun there is. You will be less likely to shoot yourself or someone else with the Sig. That is my opinion on the question you asked. Both guns are great guns.


Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------



## GCBHM

zeke4351 said:


> The Glock is the least "idiot proof" gun there is. You will be less likely to shoot yourself or someone else with the Sig. That is my opinion on the question you asked. Both guns are great guns.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


I've heard a lot of people say that about Glocks, especially when they first came out. However, most, if not all of those self inflicted wounds, it was operator error rather than pistol error, or the pistold being an "idiot proof" pistol. You have to mean to shoot a Glock, meaning that you can't just glance the trigger like you can a SA trigger if it is cocked. I've read stories of people being accidentally shot with a lot of guns. If you treat the pistol with the respect due, it is a non-factor.


----------



## GTFOD

Personally I am partial to Sig Sauer pistols and sold off all of my Glocks a while ago. Sig pistols just fit my hand better and I am able handle and control the recoil much better. That being said, you can't go wrong with either brand it just comes down to what works for you.


----------



## Sempervigilans

Being new to HGF I came a bit late to this particular party, but I just had to comment on this one. I truly believe that the best gun is the one that works for you, whenever you need it, every time. Never get too attached to the weapon you carry, because something better may come along and it'll be time to trade up. I feel like some people stick with certain guns that may not be the best option for them simply because of the stigma or ego that comes with that particular weapon. In my experience, SIGs and 1911's are prime examples of this phenomenon. Just because a gun is heavy and expensive, doesn't mean it's the right one. GLOCKs are the very definition of "economy of movement" and require very little expenditure of energy to use effectively.


----------



## BigCityChief

Sempervigilans said:


> Being new to HGF I came a bit late to this particular party, but I just had to comment on this one. I truly believe that the best gun is the one that works for you, whenever you need it, every time. Never get too attached to the weapon you carry, because something better may come along and it'll be time to trade up. I feel like some people stick with certain guns that may not be the best option for them simply because of the stigma or ego that comes with that particular weapon. In my experience, SIGs and 1911's are prime examples of this phenomenon. Just because a gun is heavy and expensive, doesn't mean it's the right one. GLOCKs are the very definition of "economy of movement" and require very little expenditure of energy to use effectively.


FWIW, I agree completely.


----------



## pic

H


Sempervigilans said:


> Being new to HGF I came a bit late to this particular party, but I just had to comment on this one. I truly believe that the best gun is the one that works for you, whenever you need it, every time. Never get too attached to the weapon you carry, because something better may come along and it'll be time to trade up. I feel like some people stick with certain guns that may not be the best option for them simply because of the stigma or ego that comes with that particular weapon. In my experience, SIGs and 1911's are prime examples of this phenomenon. Just because a gun is heavy and expensive, doesn't mean it's the right one. GLOCKs are the very definition of "economy of movement" and require very little expenditure of energy to use effectively.


You said it ! Don't fall in love
Are you in love with glocks at the moment ? which is ok, many GLOCK people here.
Welcome to the forum
:smt033


----------



## desertman

The biggest problem with Glocks is that the damn things work! I have a Sig P229 Equinox .40, great pistol my only issue with it is that it is too bulky and it's a DA/SA. Even the DA only pistols have a long revolver like trigger pull. Since I bought it the Glock G30 has been my constant companion because of it's size, magazine capacity and it's consistent trigger pull. I've had no issues with it whatsoever. At one time I swore I'd never own one. Now I swear by them.


----------



## Goldwing

A couple of weeks ago a member posted a question concerning overheating a handgun by shooting rapid fire. The consensus was that it was very unlikely. One of the members posted a video that started with a couple of men digging up a Glock 21 that had been buried for a year or more. They rinsed it off at a lawn faucet and headed for the pistol range. They (with the help of about 6 others) Proceeded to fire 500 rounds through it in about 8 minutes. There were about a handful of FTEs, but they were quickly cleared without tools. Anybody want to try that with any other brand of pistol? I'll stick with the Glock myself.
Goldwing


----------



## Sempervigilans

Hey there Pic, thanks very much it's nice to be welcome! Not in love with glocks, but I wouldn't turn one down in a hurry. I definitely love their simplicity and I'm looking at picking up a g19 at some point in the near future. My concealed carry EDC for the moment is a CZ p-07 duty.


----------



## pic

Sempervigilans said:


> Hey there Pic, thanks very much it's nice to be welcome! Not in love with glocks, but I wouldn't turn one down in a hurry. I definitely love their simplicity and I'm looking at picking up a g19 at some point in the near future. My concealed carry EDC for the moment is a CZ p-07 duty.


I like plenty of makes n styles myself, that CZ gets great reviews, also the g19.
:smt1099


----------



## mcoe74

GCBHM said:


> Yeah, that was me with the previous generation Glocks. Some of them hurt (the .40 cal weapons) but even the G17, which is a really smooth shooting pistol, just didn't fit me that well. Then when I got my hands on the Gen 4 I was like whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...I had to buy one, and as you read above, the rest is history.


Same with me! When I held the Gen 4 models it felt like a world of difference. That said, I like my Glock 19 Gen 4 more after every range trip. :mrgreen:


----------



## SHOOT

mcoe74 said:


> Same with me! When I held the Gen 4 models it felt like a world of difference. That said, I like my Glock 19 Gen 4 more after every range trip. :mrgreen:


That's why after all of this time, the grip angle was now better (for me anyway). So, I finally bought a Gen 4 Glock 32. Goes nicely with my Sig 229 Dark Elite .357Sig.


----------



## BigCityChief

goldwing said:


> A couple of weeks ago a member posted a question concerning overheating a handgun by shooting rapid fire. The consensus was that it was very unlikely. One of the members posted a video that started with a couple of men digging up a Glock 21 that had been buried for a year or more. They rinsed it off at a lawn faucet and headed for the pistol range. They (with the help of about 6 others) Proceeded to fire 500 rounds through it in about 8 minutes. There were about a handful of FTEs, but they were quickly cleared without tools. Anybody want to try that with any other brand of pistol? I'll stick with the Glock myself.
> Goldwing


^One of the reasons I own 6 of them.^


----------



## GCBHM

A lot of good input! I have carried both and love both. Most recently, however, I switched to the HK VP9. Having never found an HK I really liked, I was never a real HK fan, but I recognized the quality. I liked the feel of the P30, but did not want to spend the $900 to get a polymer pistol when a Glock was $540. The VP9 changed all that! After several trips to the range comparing it to my EDC Glock 19 Gen4, I made the VP9 my EDC pistol. The ergonomics of the VP9 are superior to any other pistol I've handled, and the trigger is far superior to anything I've shot in the striker fire arenda. I like the PPQ, but I like the trigger on the VP9 better. Shorter take up, and quick reset. It's really a nice pistol! 

So I agree 100% with Sempervigilans. Don't fall in love with a gun. You never know when the next one will find you.


----------



## neorebel

The only Glock I have is the one issued to me by my Sheriff's Office. Otherwise I would carry a 1911, Sig P226 or my Beretta 92. It's just a choice and we make them all of the time. All (Including the Glock.) are great weapons. I just prefer those 3.


----------



## northstar19

GCBHM. I sympathize with your situation. I own both the Glock 17 and the SIG 226. And I can't decide which one is my favorite. I do love the consistent trigger pull on the Glock. But there's an argument for the longer first trigger on the SIG. One, supposedly, takes more training to avoid ND. The other, supposedly, takes more training to make the transition from DA to SA. Each is outstanding in its own way. I just can't decide. What a wonderful dilemma.


----------



## pic

northstar19 said:


> GCBHM. I sympathize with your situation. I own both the Glock 17 and the SIG 226. And I can't decide which one is my favorite. I do love the consistent trigger pull on the Glock. But there's an argument for the longer first trigger on the SIG. One, supposedly, takes more training to avoid ND. The other, supposedly, takes more training to make the transition from DA to SA. Each is outstanding in its own way. I just can't decide. What a wonderful dilemma.


Some will disagree , I will manually cock the hammer in the da/sa format, given , I have the opportunity .
Same with revolvers.


----------



## mojo

Sempervigilans said:


> Being new to HGF I came a bit late to this particular party, but I just had to comment on this one. I truly believe that the best gun is the one that works for you, whenever you need it, every time. Never get too attached to the weapon you carry, because something better may come along and it'll be time to trade up. I feel like some people stick with certain guns that may not be the best option for them simply because of the stigma or ego that comes with that particular weapon. In my experience, SIGs and 1911's are prime examples of this phenomenon. Just because a gun is heavy and expensive, doesn't mean it's the right one. GLOCKs are the very definition of "economy of movement" and require very little expenditure of energy to use effectively.


For me, it is all about reliability. I can become accustomed to shooting about anything with practice, but if I need it and it just goes click??? - I'm dead... I'd rather have a zip gun that worked, than a beautiful, high tech anything else that won't fire.

Years ago, I owned a couple of pistols for home defense - neither were a Glock or Sig. I was having feeding issues with one of them. I had a boat on Clear Lake and went down to it every weekend to spend some quality time alone, hehe. The boat next to mine was owned by a live-aboard couple and the guy was an ex Navy Seal with two tours in Vietnam. He was also an 18 year veteran of the ATF. I asked his advice on what to own and he said the Sig/Sauer P229 is what he carried and all his fellow agents carried Sigs. He said they tested all pistols vigorously - buried in the sand, slide open - that kind of stuff. The Sig/Sauer pistols were the ONLY ones they couldn't get to fail. Trusting his advice, I bought a P229. I've got many years, with thousands of rounds run through my P229 and it has NEVER EVER failed to fire, or chamber, or eject. It has run flawlessly, even with ammo another gun of mine wouldn't run. I am sold on Sig. Glock??? - meh... I'm sure there are sound reasons for the Glock's popularity, but Glock over Sig???

Having said all this, I've never owned a Glock and probably never will. No need to own one, as long as I can buy a Sig or CZ. Glocks are waaay cheaper but they're just not my cup of tea. I love me a de-cocker too. I'm not hating on Glocks, I'm just loving on my Sig...


----------



## M4Eagle

SouthernBoy said:


> You'd love my M&P 45 full size with the 4" barrel. I have the Apex DCAEK installed in it but with the factory OEM trigger spring. This setup returns a pull weight of just a few ounces under 5 pounds with a very crisp, almost 1911-like, break.
> 
> Nice write up. Were I to be of a wont to carry one of my own sidearms into a combat situation, I'd probably go with either my G22 or G17 (both are gen4's with my personal mods done them). Both are great shooters and since concealing them is not a factor in combat, their capacity would be primary as well as their utility and handling features. Next up would probably be either my M&P 9 Pro Series or my M&P 40, both with the 4.25" barrel.
> 
> The beauty of the current market is that there are so many really great handguns from which to choose. Hard to imagine someone not finding something that the really like and that will serve them well.


The current firearms market is loaded with great manufacturers producing superb high quality guns.
I have made it my practice to buy the best models from the manufacturers that I like n trust.
All of these companies are on equal level for me n here are my favorites from each--
Beretta. M9 n Px4 Storm 
Smith. Any M+P. And Shield
SIG. P320 n P226
Glock.... Love the G21
Ruger... SR45 and Super Blackhawk 44mag SA
Walther PPQ


----------



## acepilot

10 times the gun for only twice the price. Love my P226 as well! :smt033


----------



## Freethought

I've owned quite a number of Glocks , but I handload and having actually experienced the dreaded "KaBoom" on two different occasions with what were actually relatively mild loadings that my Sigs ( and 1911s) digest with impunity the Glocks are all gone. And of course there's the factor that has been previously cited by others here , Glocks just don't "fit" me from the ergonomic standpoint. Sigs do , and the Sigs have on an overall basis been more reliable for me than the various Glocks were. I'm one of those strange individuals that won't tolerate unreliability in a sidearm , even more so if the given sidearm is carried for defensive purposes. 

That said , I really don't have anything against Glocks........as long as you stick to over the counter ammunition or pressures duplicating said ammunition , and I've recommended Glocks to a number of folks as a viable choice in a sidearm. They have a following for a reason , they have the market share that they do for a reason. 

In the end it comes down to what the given individual shoots well , and frankly individual choice is what makes the world go 'round. I won't get into the plastic versus metal debate , I prefer all metal but that in no way invalidates the choice of someone else that prefers a polymer platform.


----------



## Calvin

Michigan State Police must now turn in their SIG's as they are switching to Glock 17 9mm. Should save a lot of $$$

I was told that to remove the slide from a Glock, to clean it, one must also pull the trigger

This can't possibly be true, I must have heard wrong.

Did I? 

Brings to mind how Our State saved money treating Flint water?? Hope not so.


----------



## TAPnRACK

You heard right, you must pull the trigger to remove the slide off a Glock frame. Not a big deal imo as long as you make sure the gun is unloaded. We use the Glock 22 and have not had issues with negligent discharges so far.

MSP's decision to switch was most likely due to weight reduction and round capacity benefits switching from Sig (.40 or 45ACP?) to Glock (9mm). I've been to a few schools where other officers were running 8 Rd (single stack) Sig P220's... the amount of reloading was ridiculous during a 300-400 rd shooting course. 

BTW... welcome to the forum from SE Michigan.


----------



## casurvivor

GCBHM said:


> That is true, the bore axis is very high on the Sig line. All of them that I've seen, and I've owned several. I have become quite accustomed to the constant DA action of the Glock, and similar other models as well. My wife really likes her Shield, and I have to admit it is a fine little pistol.


Glocks are not DA it's striker fired as the S&W MPs line.


----------



## VAMarine

casurvivor said:


> Glocks are not DA it's striker fired as the S&W MPs line.


Glock's were classed as DAO by the ATF.


----------



## desertman

Calvin said:


> Michigan State Police must now turn in their SIG's as they are switching to Glock 17 9mm. Should save a lot of $$$
> 
> I was told that to remove the slide from a Glock, to clean it, one must also pull the trigger
> 
> This can't possibly be true, I must have heard wrong.
> 
> Did I?
> 
> *Brings to mind how Our State saved money treating Flint water??* Hope not so.


The water may be bad, but there's nothing wrong with the Glock 17. As for saving money? Why are they buying all new pistols if they already have Sig's? Unless of course if they are all worn out. Which I doubt. Seems to me that the money would be better spent towards Flint's water crisis. But that's government for you, one great big monopoly that is accountable to no one. After all it's not their money that they are wasting, and there's plenty more where that came from courtesy of the taxpayer.

As far as I know, with all "striker fired" pistols, the trigger must be pulled first in order to remove the slide. The striker/firing pin has a "tab" on the bottom that protrudes from a slot at the bottom of the slide. That "tab" engages with the trigger mechanism which is in the frame. Pulling the trigger releases and disengages the striker/firing pin from the trigger mechanism, clearing it, and allowing the slide to be removed from the frame. Of course the slide stop then must be released. On a Glock after the trigger is pulled the slide must be retracted about an eighth of an inch or so before disengaging the slide stop. Anything more and the pistol will re-cock itself and you'll have to pull the trigger again in order for it to clear.


----------



## desertman

VAMarine said:


> Glock's were classed as DAO by the ATF.


I guess they classify them as that because the trigger as it is being pulled moves the striker all the way to the rear (step 1) and then releases it (step 2)? But for all intents and purposes it has a single action (SA) trigger pull. Each pull of the trigger being the same. Similar to a 1911.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Glock considers it a "Safe Action" rather than DA or SA.


----------



## VAMarine

TAPnRACK said:


> Glock considers it a "Safe Action" rather than DA or SA.


They also claim "perfection"

Any way, calling a Glock "double action" is not incorrect.


----------



## VAMarine

desertman said:


> I guess they classify them as that because the trigger as it is being pulled moves the striker all the way to the rear (step 1) and then releases it (step 2)? But for all intents and purposes it has a single action (SA) trigger pull. Each pull of the trigger being the same. Similar to a 1911.


No,The same pull does not make it single or double action. There are plenty of true DAO guns that have the same pull.


----------



## pblanc

desertman said:


> As far as I know, with all "striker fired" pistols, the trigger must be pulled first in order to remove the slide. The striker/firing pin has a "tab" on the bottom that protrudes from a slot at the bottom of the slide. That "tab" engages with the trigger mechanism which is in the frame. Pulling the trigger releases and disengages the striker/firing pin from the trigger mechanism, clearing it, and allowing the slide to be removed from the frame. Of course the slide stop then must be released. On a Glock after the trigger is pulled the slide must be retracted about an eighth of an inch or so before disengaging the slide stop. Anything more and the pistol will re-cock itself and you'll have to pull the trigger again in order for it to clear.


No, this is not true of all striker-fired pistols. To field strip the SIG P320 requires removing the magazine and locking the slide back, but does not require pulling the trigger. I am not sure how much additional safety this imparts but SIG Sauer makes quite a deal of it in their advertising. I guess there have been more than a few NDs that occurred with Glocks (and other SFA pistols) during attempts to field strip them, even though it is one of those things that "should" never happen.


----------



## VAMarine

pblanc said:


> No, this is not true of all striker-fired pistols. To field strip the SIG P320 requires removing the magazine and locking the slide back, but does not require pulling the trigger. I am not sure how much additional safety this imparts but SIG Sauer makes quite a deal of it in their advertising. I guess there have been more than a few NDs that occurred with Glocks (and other SFA pistols) during attempts to field strip them, even though it is one of those things that "should" never happen.


There are several more as well. The XDM, VP9, and the HK P7 variants do not require the trigger to be pulled for disassembly.

Probably a couple more out there as well.


----------



## Albatross

Ok, I am going to throw in my opinion as a retired vet spending most of my adult life in the Military and Private security sector. Most law enforcement agencies, if any issue sidearms. And lets face it our LE officers are underpaid big time, so this puts the Glocks in reach of LE and civilians for an affordable price, And an accurate fairly reliable side arm, with proper care.
With that being said, and PLEASE do not misunderstand me, because I love my HK 45's, but in my eyes and the general population of our military ANY weapon that consists of a polymer or plastic registered frame is DISPOSABLE. I have upgraded every Beretta I own, or have carried in service by replacing plastic parts with steel and higher quality springs. On the other hand My Sig P220's have NO modifications, only proper cleaning and maintenance, Last year I purchased a spring kit and new grips for one of my P220's that has been to Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, and South America. I had considered a new barrel, but with my aging eyes, I still drive nails with it.


----------



## Oldhand

Great looking P220, I agree with replacing plastic with metal whenever possible. That said I do enjoy my P250 FS 45acp, the polymer grip frame feel great and the reduced weight is great for all day carry.:smt1099


----------



## Jakespoon

Imho, any Sig legacy series has been more accurate for ME! It may not be for you. I think the biggest factor is the weight,trigger.I own a 229 legion,p228 and a 229 enhanced elite and find that the sighting are all the same.excellant accuracy and superb reliability.


----------



## Blackhawkman

I hate the DA trigger and bore axis on Sigs. fwiw


----------



## Oldhand

After a150 round range section with the P250, my trigger finger was sore. Tried the SP2022 in 9mm and 150 rounds was a breeze. 4 pound single action is fine and 10 pound double action is only on first shot. Yea, I switched.


----------



## pic

Blackhawkman said:


> I hate the DA trigger and bore axis on Sigs. fwiw


Why do you hate it ? Fwiw.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Too top heavy and I'm a 1911 single action shooter. I just won't spend my money on a Sig. I'm just used to a Glock trigger & an armorer too. fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluewave

I have both Sig and Glocks. Each have features I like. Recently I was in the market for a new 9mm. I made a side by side comparison of the Sig 320 and the Glock 17 and chose the Glock 17. However, you couldn't go wrong with either one. It's just a matter of personal choice. I shoot a lot on an outdoor range. My Glocks go the range, my Sigs tend to stay at home.


----------



## casurvivor

VAMarine said:


> Glock's were classed as DAO by the ATF.


I stand corrected since the ATF is always right.


----------



## VAMarine

casurvivor said:


> I stand corrected since the ATF is always right.


Better late than never I guess.

2016 called and wants its snark back.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheReaper

:mrgreen:


----------



## blackshirt

I choose Kahr over both of them..But if i had to pick i would choose Sig.


----------



## crewchief

Reaper,, it's kinda like the joke about the Marines being a department of Tha Navy,,,,,,,,,, yeah the Men's Department.... I've seen some fights over that one in Siagon.....


----------

